# How do I get paper thin crispy skin on chicken?



## letthemeatrest (Jul 19, 2015)

I've had chicken thighs that was bbq'd and the skin was paper thin and crispy.. What do i need to do to get the skin like that?

is it smoked or do you think they grilled it?


----------



## aprilized (Jul 19, 2015)

The way I do it is by baking, uncovered in the oven. This way the fat melts away basting the chicken and leaves a nice crispy skin. I wouldn't turn the pieces and leave the skin side up at all times. Also, it's better if the pieces aren't overlapping each others.

375 degrees for 45 minutes should do it. You can have the chicken sit in a bit (1/4") of liquid so it stays hydrated in a dry oven. You can use chicken stock or mix stock with juice but you can also leave the chicken on it's own with no liquid.


----------



## letthemeatrest (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks Aprilized, I'll try the next batch at 375 and see how the skin turns out


----------



## shelton573 (Jul 21, 2015)

LetTheMeatRest said:


> I've had chicken thighs that was bbq'd and the skin was paper thin and crispy.. What do i need to do to get the skin like that?
> 
> is it smoked or do you think they grilled it?



For legs and thighs I smoke my chicken at 375-400 on my drum smoker. Typically does the trick. You could also scrape the fat from the skin then rewrap the thigh meat with the scraped skin. 

Shelton


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 21, 2015)

Here is an Ancient Chinese Secret...Blanch them in Boiling Water 1-2 minutes, dry well or better yet, rest uncovered overnight in the refer, season with Rub and smoke at 325°F of higher to an IT of 175°. The technique was developed for Peking Duck. The crisp skin is prized over the meat. If your smoker does not go to 325+, smoke the chicken at 225-250°F to an IT of 165 then finish on the Grill or Oven at 425° until the IT is 175...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 21, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Here is an Ancient Chinese Secret...Blanch them in Boiling Water 1-2 minutes, dry well or better yet, rest uncovered overnight in the refer, season with Rub and smoke at 325°F of higher to an IT of 175°. The technique was developed for Peking Duck. The crisp skin is prized over the meat. If your smoker does not go to 325+, smoke the chicken at 225-250°F to an IT of 165 then finish on the Grill or Oven at 425° until the IT is 175...JJ


Dang!  Just when I thought I had my chicken perfected, along comes the always informative and correct Chef JJ and gives me something new to try.  I SO have to give this a shot.


----------



## aprilized (Jul 21, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Here is an Ancient Chinese Secret...Blanch them in Boiling Water 1-2 minutes, dry well or better yet, rest uncovered overnight in the refer, season with Rub and smoke at 325°F of higher to an IT of 175°. The technique was developed for Peking Duck. The crisp skin is prized over the meat. If your smoker does not go to 325+, smoke the chicken at 225-250°F to an IT of 165 then finish on the Grill or Oven at 425° until the IT is 175...JJ


I have a whole duck in the freezer! I'm going to look for a Peking duck recipe and use this technique. 

Thanks!

A


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 21, 2015)

Aprilized said:


> I have a whole duck in the freezer! I'm going to look for a Peking duck recipe and use this technique.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> A


Peking Duck is a bit more involved because there is sooo much fat under the skin. The best recipes Separate the skin from the meat, an air compressor makes quick work of this, then Blanch, Dry the skin well, 1-2 days, Baste the skin with a flavorful Soy Sauce mixture, some Dry again, then Roast hanging above a wood fire...Lots of time and work. You can somewhat get around the pressurized air skin separation by using a couple of sharp skewers or fork and poking thousands of holes in the skin but not through to the meat. Go for it...Good stuff...JJ


----------



## letthemeatrest (Jul 22, 2015)

thanks Chef JimmyJ, this sounds like it will work! i will try this on my next chicken thigh smoke


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Jul 22, 2015)

I put mine under the broiler for about 3-4 minutes after smoking them.

View media item 412735
TW


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Peking Duck is a bit more involved because there is sooo much fat under the skin. The best recipes Separate the skin from the meat, an air compressor makes quick work of this, then Blanch, Dry the skin well, 1-2 days, Baste the skin with a flavorful Soy Sauce mixture, some Dry again, then Roast hanging above a wood fire...Lots of time and work. You can somewhat get around the pressurized air skin separation by using a couple of sharp skewers or fork and poking thousands of holes in the skin but not through to the meat. Go for it...Good stuff...JJ


Funniest thing I ever saw in a kitchen, guy used an air compressor to inflate a duck like a football...Really it looked just like a rugby ball. LOL he did the duck in a wok, and laddled hot oil over it till he was happy Then roasted it,


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 24, 2015)

Crispy skin may take practice , but when you get the hang of it you'll be pleasantly surprised . Keep trying the methods here and you'll find your niche .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## letthemeatrest (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks! Ii would like to say that i was able to achieve crispy skin by boiling the chicken first and then letting it dry in the fridge..

i had the smoker right around 300 but it was having a hard time getting over 325*, the smoker made the skin very soft, but once i threw it onto the grill over direct heat the skin started crisping up very nicely! thanks again


----------



## dcarch (Jul 26, 2015)

I use compressed air to separate duck skin, then use dehydrator to air dry the skin.



dcarch


----------

